# RDWD Vid.



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sometimes we go down there and these holes are rack deep, some days they wont even cover the tires much... all depends on rain. Obviously, we havnt had any down there lately... more vids to come. This one should be availble in HD too :rockn:







.

Ray's Canal... The hole gets kinda nasty, and its low low right now, it usually has another minimum of 8 inches of water in it. Sometimes it's a foot or more higher, depending on rain. this one should be available in HD as well!







.
Me gettin RDWD's brute out of the canal... 





.


Sorry, made w/ blackberry again on this one


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks like a fun little hole. Snorkel tester


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah. It's alot more fun after a rain when its good and full!! lol


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Where's the vid of the Scrambled Mudder in there?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

workin on it :rockn: I added another to the scrammy vid thread. More to come.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Let er' Eat!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

this one available in 720p too


Ray's Canal... The hole gets kinda nasty, and its low low right now, it usually has another minimum of 8 inches of water in it. Sometimes it's a foot or more higher, depending on rain. this one should be available in HD as well!







.

Me taking her on through


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

It really needs to rain


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yes it does.... few more vids added


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

.

It got nasty. made this one w/ blackberry so its bad quality.


----------



## jayoung08 (Mar 23, 2010)

It's amazing what these machines are capable of doing. Thanks for sharing.


----------

